# Goat and Chickie Digs



## klee6150 (Jul 9, 2018)

Terri and I had a local woodworker build this awesome chicken coop and run two years ago. In the forefront is the cabbage tether ball station!
Not to be outdone by their chickie sissies, the boyz insisted that we get them their own digs. Of course, the grass is always greener for the chickies!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

That looks good! Still no cabbage video?
I was wondering if you had a professional studio in the family or hired one to come out. lol


----------



## klee6150 (Jul 9, 2018)

My partner is a professional pet photographer in Salem. 
I’ll try and get another video next week. The one I have is too large to upload!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

